# Minn kota I pilot app?



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Got a new bass pro magazine in the mail today flipping threw it I found that they now have a I pilot app think it would be a good idea for a possible back up out on the water if the actual remote dies or is left back at home I can ot find the app in the app store. Says it's for android and I phones anyone have it if you have it what's the app face look like? And how'd you find it?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm guessing its only going to work with the new bluetooth motors. Seeing what I can find.

Yeah, unless you have a 2017 model, it's not going to work.


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh... alright, figures have to upgrade..


----------

